# Veritas split top workbench, any build it or use it?



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

I bought the plans for the veritas split top workbench. Have any of you built this bench? I was looking at the hardware set sold by veritas and was also wondering if anyone has gone that route on this build. Any info folks can offer on this bench is appreciated.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I hope you blog the build, it should be a great project.


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

I can't say if I am going to build that bench or create a hybrid of it. I have been reading allot of books/Magazines/websites on benches. I almost bought a Ulima bench off Craigslist and then backed out because it was just to long for my needs. What ever I do build will include many features of what people say works and works well. 
I might blog the build after the fact. Going to take pictures along the way as I build.. Thanks for that thought.


----------



## enurdat1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I recently acquired a split top bench built from the Veritas plans. I was leery of the design at first, but love it now that I have used it. Construction is not complete yet, but should be soon. I have to add the skirts and vises, then attach the top. It is built out of goncalo alves and I am using Ambrosia maple for the vise jaws. I'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks, I look forward to seeing them. At this time I am still debating which bench I am going to end up building.


----------

